# Where to put the grow room?



## smokeytimes (Feb 27, 2009)

I am still planning my first grow room so If my question seems out there I apologize.

I have no room in the house. I do however have plenty of room in my shed in the backyard. Occrding to Jorge Cervantes's book "Indoor Marijuana Horticulture bible" he says to never grow outside the living dwelling.

is a shed that is detached from the home be a bad place for a room?

I plan to only use 4'x4'x6' area in the shed 12'x16' for the grow room. I have another cabinet that I will use for a starter box with CFL's

I will have the room fully insulated including the roof. with the venting ran under the floor for both incomming air and outgoing air. my light about three year old sun system 400 watt HPS is setup for air cooling. I think the inside temps will be able to be kept under control.

ok gotta buzz and I am rambling now. :hubba:


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 27, 2009)

venting under your shed will create a serious heat signature. Your grow will glow on a thermal scan and a shed is very vulnerable. I have heard of many people growing in sheds and a lot complain about heat issues. 

Good luck 
MCM


----------



## smokeytimes (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks MCM

I have thougth about this and I do have a window in the shed  (would be outside of the room) that I could setup a little window AC unit.

It really doesn't get that hot in the shed due to I have large oak trees that shades the area. I was thinking that if I could flow enough air that it would reduce the heat signature. Does that sound any better?


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 28, 2009)

If you cool it, would would be better. I heat my basement with my exhaust it stays about 68 year round. I pull air from one area and exhaust to another. My cab stays at 72 and so does the room around it eliminating the heat signature. You will also have to deal with humidity.

Good luck
MCM


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 28, 2009)

My advice, would be to clean out an existing closet and use that. Growing in a shed is an easy way to end up in Jail.


----------



## smokeytimes (Feb 28, 2009)

I would love to find room in the home but honestly, I know that with the kids and lack of closet space that is out for me.

Last place that I could setup would work but would mean a lot of work  I have a crawl space that has a somewhat decent hieght. I have never read or heard of anyone doing this.

Dig out a room under the house and inclose that. I could easily tie into a AC duct for cooling. 

I hate to sound like an ID10T here but this is a passion of mine. when I lived in Fla. I grew outdoors for about two years I miss that feeling of growing one of the most intoxicating (no pun intended) plants on this planet. 
By going under the home that should make the room stealth right?


----------



## winstonwolf (Feb 28, 2009)

In general, growing in a shed is a bad idea. In your situation, though, it sounds as though it might be somewhat feasible. The canopy of trees around the shed is helpful. How big is your property? How far from the property line is the shed? Is it fenced in? How many lights would you anticipate using and would there be any chance of light bleeding out at night?

The crawl space under the house seems promising, as well, if you can access it conveniently. You'd be somewhat better off from the standpoint of stealth (assuming that there is no leakage of light around the house's perimeter), but four or five months is a long time to be crawling under your house every other day or so.

In any event, I am sympathetic to your plight but can assure you that there's an end in sight. My younger son moved off to college last year. I'm working on my second crop in a closet grow in my bedroom and am happy as a clam!


----------



## smokeytimes (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Winston

Where there is a will there is a way. Right. 

I have a 1 acre lot the shed is about 1/4 way to the property line. (about 30feet from the nieghbors) as far as light leaks I can totally seal that grow room there would be no light leak. I would drywall the room in and all gaps would be filled with mud and tape. I have built other grow rooms for others so I guess I do have practice in that area. for lighting just a 400HPS/MH with a vented hood. 

I think I would feel safe... but then I don't know what FLIR would pickup. I don't even know if they would be using IR in my area. it's rural but not to far out as the city line is just 1/4 mile down the road from me.

under the house... yeah that would be some work and access would be a PITA for sure, but I will do what I have to. 
I am still working the plan but the best part is I am getting more knowlege each day lol. The crawl space would be perfect if the access was better. I could still manage to get a W4'xL4'xH6' room.


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 28, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> Thanks Winston
> 
> Where there is a will there is a way. Right.
> 
> ...



When I first saw this post, I wondered whether you might be from Oz or something where "shed" actually means "garage" as we North Americans say. But seeing that you are fully insulated, with a window off the main room, ventilation in place, and are in a more rural area, I notice I'm not as concerned as others might be - it sounds ideal actually - your shed sounds as insulated and accomodating as my garage. If your area has a history of  MJ cultivation then I might be more worried about IR technology etc.  Can you share pics w/ us?  Good luck!


----------



## clanchattan (Feb 28, 2009)

if you do a little training, and if you grow a garden in the yard you can grow out of doors in the summer and use the shed in the cooler months to grow indoors. you'd bee suprised how many times my friends and family have walked through my garden and diddn't recognize a sprawling well trained female. they did ask if the dog had been sprayed by a skunk, which is a great excuse, it happens bi-annualy at the least. my wife's shepard is a beautiful, well tempered specimen, but dumb as a box of rocks at times.......


----------



## buddog (Feb 28, 2009)

smokeytimes my room is outside in a shed & i thing it works out great . It has good tree coverage. have one 600 watt air cooled temp. ran around 90 in the summer .But u look inside and all u see is a fake wall in the back .I have done 2 grows in there one in summer & the other over this winter & i learned the importance  of insulation which is why i took down the polyshield  to upgrade as we speak.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> I am still planning my first grow room so If my question seems out there I apologize.
> 
> I have no room in the house. I do however have plenty of room in my shed in the backyard. Occrding to Jorge Cervantes's book "Indoor Marijuana Horticulture bible" he says to never grow outside the living dwelling.
> 
> ...


 

You will be fine..I been growing in mine for 3 years now..I have a 12x16 shed..i built rooms inside..Check out My Fall grow in signature you will see how i did it..If you need any help   just give a shout..a PM  is the best 4me..I dont allways get on the boards..You want your exhaust in the cieling or at top of box..this is where the heat gets too..intake low on floor...start a Grow Journal  and Ill be sure to :watchplant: with ya..Take Care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

TerrorAP2 said:
			
		

> My advice, would be to clean out an existing closet and use that. Growing in a shed is an easy way to end up in Jail.


 

This is your opinion my friend..just cuzz someone grows in a shed doesnt meen they get popped..get real


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

Smokeytimes..I been reading in this thread and am now leaving..to many people wanting to give addvice on what they dont do...Good luck  and Im here to help  not discurrage..I run  1800 MH  in veg area   and 2000HPS in flower room..the heat they are looking for is caused by more HD lighting..this is what they are looking for..a few thousand watts  IMO  isnt what they are looking 4..good luck


----------



## smokeytimes (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the repleis I just had to check the board. This place is like addictive... What do you guys put in this place?  I will try to post up more later.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the repleis I just had to check the board. This place is like addictive... What do you guys put in this place?  I will try to post up more later.


 

I think its made up of GREAT people like U 

just one grower helping another..and makeing some Friends along  the way..this is by Far the best Lade Back MJ site on the Net..great people with great Grows..all in diffrent parts of the world..so remember this when you post.  it may take a day to get some answers you need...and sometimes  a day  and you will have 4 pages to read:rofl:  I enjoy comeing here too  :bong:


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Smokeytimes..I been reading in this thread and am now leaving..to many people wanting to give addvice on what they dont do...Good luck and Im here to help not discurrage..I run 1800 MH in veg area and 2000HPS in flower room..the heat they are looking for is caused by more HD lighting..this is what they are looking for..a few thousand watts IMO isnt what they are looking 4..good luck


 

*Smokytimes I hope you did not take our conversation as discouragement. It was my intention to help you think everything through to help you avoid some unforeseen mistakes or problems. I would never discourage anyone from growing. We are all in different situations and sometimes our greatest challenge is to overcome the obstacles that present themselves. Grow on my Friends wherever you may do it.*

*MCM*


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> This is your opinion my friend..just cuzz someone grows in a shed doesnt meen they get popped..get real



I am being real. I'm detecting some rudeness in your post, and I don't believe there is any need for that. If you weren't, then I withdraw what I said earlier.

I wouldn't necessarily call it an opinion as it was more of a suggestion. I am merely looking out for his best interest. I would hate to see anyone on this site get busted. I understand he wants to grow and that he has no space in his home.

I'm sure, if he decided to grow in his shed, that he will take the proper precautions and everything will be fine. Again, I was only giving advice.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 1, 2009)

I think people are way too paranoid for there own good. You know what the number one reason people get popped, opening their damn mouth. All this FLIR fly over crap on small personal grows is bull. Especially for a 400w HPS. I could see if he was running 4000w of HID, but come on. I have more light in my garage then 400w.


----------



## smokeytimes (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks again for all the replies.
 I take all the bad and good stuff. I am researching my grow op so that I won't have to worry about it later. It never hurts to look at a problem from a different angle :bong: 

4u2sm0ke
I didn't get any pics of the outside but rather than having a dutch style roof that your shed has I have a simple pitch style roof. I don't have as much hight as you inside but you shown me it will work. 

I have not started to insulate the shed yet. but I think this will be a great build-off and will need to start a new thread on that. I am still getting the supplies together, and learning as much as I can before I start. 

Thanks for you guys input I think I am ready to build the room.

I still have to 
Run better power to the shed (100amp service)
Get the 5 gallon buckets (going for DWC style)
Get my nutes (going with FF Big bloom, Big Flower, and Tiger Bloom) and the protron pellets, air pumps, air stones. Get my ph,ppm,EC tester. and it won't be long after that. :hubba: :2940th_rasta:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 2, 2009)

Can't wait to see this fully operational.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

you are on your way my friend...looking at that pic realy brings back memories..fun ones..thanks....


first ...your right get the deticated power to the shed...and think it out  and .."JUST DO IT" start a Grow Journal..PM me the link  and lets get to growing:lama::bolt::bong:


----------



## smokeytimes (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok I didn't think starting a new thread to share the room was needed as I kinda forgot to take lots of pictures...  

Well I did get the room completed although I know I have more ideas that I want to work on. Temps are running pretty high but the air inside doesn't feel that bad. 

so room dimintions are 44"W x 44"L x 76"H


----------



## smokeytimes (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Ready :bong: I did try to plan this out with much concern about the temps... As I was afraid I am not sure how this grow will go. I had temps today (lights off from 12:00pm to 6:00pm) holding at 91*.

I think I will try the method you mentioned but I also may just break the bank and pick up a 12,000btu 110v window unit then feed the air in the shed to the room.  Their is more load on that shed than I first thought. The window unit may not work out until I can get more than 40amp service to the shed as of now I only have power ran from the house on a 40 amp breaker through 10-2. Maybe 45 feet from panel to panel. I have (4) 6" inline (home depot) cans two for exhaust two for fresh air.

Two are set up for the light only the other two are for air in the room. 
I have an Eco 66 in the res and an Eco two port air pump. That may be getting close to enough amps that the AC on start may trip the breaker.


----------

